# Seetings for Blurred backgroud for Cannon 600 D



## tanushg (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi, 
Have tried the blurred background pics with the Auto Mode they are ok but nothing gr88 , please let me know the best settings in manual mode for Blurred background and focused object for cannon 600 D . Thanks


----------



## Fred Berg (Oct 5, 2012)

It will depend a lot on the focal length of the lens and the distance from subject to focal plane as well as the distance between subject and background, but generally you will want to use quite an open aperture to get a clear, sharp subject which stands out against a soft background.


----------



## rokvi (Oct 5, 2012)

small f/number
zoom in. (step back to frame the same as before)
big distance between subject and background.
Have fun!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 5, 2012)

To get a blurry background, you will want a shallow DOF.  Three main things control the Depth of Field (DOF), Aperture, Focal Length and Distance to point of focus.  So to get a shallow DOF; use a large aperture (low F number), use a long focal length (zoom in) and get close to your subject.  
And if you want the background to be very blurry compared to your subject, then move farther away from the background.

But take note that many of the photos that you see with a shallow DOF, are not something you can do with the equipment you have.  For example, your lens (probably) has a maximum aperture of F3.5 to F5.6, depending on the zoom.  But to get a really shallow DOF, you would need a lens capable of something like F2.8, or F1.8 or F1.4 etc.  

Also, another factor is the sensor size in your camera.  Some cameras have a larger sensor, which allows for a shallower DOF under the same conditions.  You don't need to get a new camera, but if this is something you really want to do a lot, then look at a new lens, maybe something like the Canon EF 50mm F1.8.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 5, 2012)

Understanding Depth of Field in Photography


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 5, 2012)

I was beginning to wonder if that question would pop up this week.  You just set the camera on "Professional", or "P" and in the menu select "Blur Background" and it will start taking professional pictures for you!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 5, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> I was beginning to wonder if that question would pop up this week. You just set the camera on "Professional", or "P" and in the menu select "Blur Background" and it will start taking professional pictures for you!



Or put it on A-Dep mode.


----------

